# 4th Annual all Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun Bash!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

What: 4th Annual All nissan/infiniti/Datsun Meet/B B Q
When: January 27, 2007 @ 12:00
Where: 1601 S. Harbor Blvd
Oxnard, CA 93033 (beach/park)










Alright Fellas! This is our 4th annual all Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun meet. The past three meets have been a HUGE success, so we decided to throw another one this year and we know it'll be even more successful than the last few years. Last year we had a huge turnout of over 220 cars which equates to over 300 people!! I would not want to miss this event. We will be barbequeing again because last year lots of people came hungry. Our meets have quickly become to be known as the biggest Nissan meets on the West Coast!! If you guys have any questions feel free to email me @
[email protected], send me a PM, catch me on AIM or even post in this thread.
Like always, i will need a head count so we know how much food to get.. thanks. Its a bit early to be posting this but I want people to know ahead of time..that way people dont make plans/ have time to get time off work, etc!!

So. Cal/Norcal Guys you dont want to miss this!

Brought to you by the 805 Family


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Who is going from San Diego? let's caravan


----------



## deadpirate (Apr 25, 2006)

bump :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

the meet is this saturday guys...hope to see people there.


----------



## deadpirate (Apr 25, 2006)

i will be their filming for a video magazine


----------

